# Collinite 476s & MEGUIARS NXT WAX 2.0



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys, just a quick question. Every three months i clay, polish and wax my car with 476 wax....But was the car every two weeks, a rather quick wash then apply meguairs next wax 2.0 (by spray) as it is quicker. Is this fine to be doing?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i tend to only clay twice a year myself, depends where the cars parked / driven though.. never really got on with nxt spray wax myself but if it works for you


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> i tend to only clay twice a year myself, depends where the cars parked / driven though.. never really got on with nxt spray wax myself but if it works for you


what wax do you use Kev? I only use the nxt stuff by megs as its quick to do (on a cold depressing English winter day)


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't rate the nxt either...

If you have 476 on, you will probably be able to just wash and use a QD.


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

I've found the NXT to be brilliant - especially on a black car - got rid of most of the water marks etc that their QD didn't do... but I've now got some CG Speedwipe (QD) - so will see how that performs when I can tell the difference!! (weather wise that is)


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Don't rate the nxt either...
> 
> If you have 476 on, you will probably be able to just wash and use a QD.


QD? What does that stand for?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nxt spray is garbage try ag aquawax instead.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

kash said:


> QD? What does that stand for?


Quick Detailer


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Nxt spray is garbage try ag aquawax instead.


:lol: Straight to the point there!


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I have not tried the NXT Spray wax, but I did try the NXT2.0 liquid (not spray) wax, and although durability wasnt much, the wax did make a good job on a black car. On this I would rate it highly, however as the liquid deemulsifed, and I could not mix it together again, I can't recommend it (it was kept inside and was only 2 months old). Maybe the spray wax would be better.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I wouldn't write off Megs NXT 2.0 Liquid Wax just yet, here's a picture of beading on dirty paintwork which hadn't been cleaned in 24 days.










I think NXT is ok if you're going to clean your car often. What I might suggest is to have a good hard wax on your paintwork such as Colli 476 or Megs #16 for durability and add the NXT or any other quick wax on top of that to keep the protection up! :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Strothow said:


> Don't rate the nxt either...
> 
> If you have 476 on, you will probably be able to just wash and use a QD.


+1 for the not so great nxt stuff, If you've got a nice thick coat of the 476 on you'd be fine just to wash 'n' dry then top up with a QD like Dodo Red mist (tropical) or Zaino Z8 :thumb:


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

Found Meqs Ultimate QD very good on top on their #16 polish


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

i found megs nxt 2.0 only good if you were applying it every time. otherwise it would wear off in no time at all.

preferring the fk1000p million times better


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> +1 for the not so great nxt stuff, If you've got a nice thick coat of the 476 on you'd be fine just to wash 'n' dry then top up with a QD like Dodo Red mist (tropical) or Zaino Z8 :thumb:


looking into them now


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

For the Winter months I am using Collinite. Every time I wash it I will apply another coat of the Colly. This is usually every 3 Weeks or so.

During the Summer I will apply a coat of the Colly then apply another wax as a top up. I wash it every week in the Summer and will use the Co;;y once a Month.

This might be a bit over the top but I have to use it up somehow!!


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

nickmak said:


> I wouldn't write off Megs NXT 2.0 Liquid Wax just yet, here's a picture of beading on dirty paintwork which hadn't been cleaned in 24 days.


Not that youre keeping count or anything


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

I use collinite 476s and put Autoglym QD on if I need to get rid of water marks.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I recently picked up Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax, fantastic stuff, really easy to use and the beading is great!


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

sim L said:


> I recently picked up Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax, fantastic stuff, really easy to use and the beading is great!


Tried this for the first time myself this weekend. Very easy on and off, spray on then spread over the panel and wipe off. More like a QD than a wax like NXT ( I'm talking old NXT, haven't tried 2.0). Doesn't leave any residues either.

I'll see what the beading is like this week, it's on top of HD wax which was still beading nicely.


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

Why do people always say about colly in the winter but not in summer?
Is there anything wrong with using it in summer?


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

I use Chemical Guys Mirror Finish or EZ Glaze followed by Collinite 476. I then apply meguiars last touch dilluted 1:1 in between wax applications after every wash. Awesome product!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

mr-ponting said:


> Why do people always say about colly in the winter but not in summer?
> Is there anything wrong with using it in summer?


I find it quite a dull look, it seems to mute a nice finish - all imho obviously.


----------

